# Route from Tomoka Basin to ICW



## Brett

Put the boat back on the trailer, exit the state park
make a left onto Old Dixie Highway and head south
go across West Granada Blvd and make a left
into the park on the south side of the bridge,
launch at that ramp and you avoid all the problems.

                                [smiley=happy.gif]

Or...

Make a right at Old Dixie Highway and head north
then make a right on Walter Boardman Lane and head east
then make a right onto Highbridge road and follow it through the marsh
until you get to Highbridge Park and launch at that park.
That would be my preference....especially at low tide!


----------



## Surfincb

Brian, I followed a guy a couple years ago straight out of tomoka into the ICW in my Searay. I was in an 18' and he was in a 21-23' boat. I was right behind him and buried my boat in some serious MUCK!! Luckily someone else bailed me out. I think it's pretty narrow and nasty through that way, but i've seen others do it. What boat are you using?


----------



## docgreen9

Brett ... HAHA .. I was hoping by water but I hear ya


CharlieB its a Beavertail B2 I can run in 10" 

I was sitting at the point there in the basin and it looks like you can go towards the north end then squeeze through the spoil but I wasn't sure.  It's better for my lower unit to ask first.


----------



## Brett

Tide has everything to do with being able to get around in the basin.
Getting in and out by way of the spoil island passes I've always poled.
During negative lows, I avoid the spoil banks along the ICW.
It becomes one long skinny island. As you asked "What's the best way?"

I stand by may reply "Trailer it!"   

A good indicator of depth is the crab trap lines/floats.
The crabbers like their lower units too, so if there's enough water
for a big Carolina skiff with a 115 Yami on the back there's enough for a BT tunnel.


----------



## docgreen9

Thanks Brett .... a lot of times Mamma likes to go for a nice ride after a day of fishing. I was hoping to be able to take her down the ICW a ways and back before going home.


----------



## Brett

There is a slightly deeper stretch of water that allows access to the ICW
but you have to run around the north end of the park peninsula
then head south towards the Granada Bridge.
Take a look at a color aerial of the park and the Halifax river
and the passage is visible. Easiest way to learn it is to spend a low tide
traveling out that way. Low tide will expose all the sandbars and oysters
and allow you to see the navigable unmarked channel.


----------

